# Finally bought a 1911



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

I've been threatening to buy my first 1911 for the last few months, and I finally picked it up today. She's an SW1911 with Novak sights and rubber grips. I haven't shot it yet, but hopefully I'll get a chance tomorrow. I decided on the Smith after handling several and reading everything I could get my hands on. Until recently I thought it would be a Springfield "Loaded" model, but after comparing the two in person I began leaning toward the Smith. Anyway, here's to John Browning! :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well Mr.Snowman I think you done a fine job and made a good choice. The one my wife has is a great shooter and she can knock a bullseye out all day long at 10yds. I kept track of flawless rounds up to 3,000 and quit. I don't know how manys on it now but they are still flawless. Congrats on your new pistol.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you Mr. Baldy. You were the one to quell my concerns about that extractor on the Smith. You're right about the quality of this gun, and if I have the good luck with it that your wife has I'll be very happy.

Cheers!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Snowman and here's mine. A S&W 1911/.45 SC-PD Commander that I kept track of for 1,000rds and qiut worrying about it and it's still going strong. I am going to put some new return springs in them here shortly. I have never had a FTF or a FTE with either gun that was the guns fault. I roll my own ammo and made a dumb mistake one time and didn't crimp the cartridges right and about half of them choke. Dang dummy me done that. Good luck with yours.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Welcome to the Honorable Order of Saint John M. Browning.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Dat be one fine looking gun dare Snowman. My next gun purchase will be a 1911.


----------



## bigtarus44 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well snowman I just did the same thing but I went with the Springfield loaded I've only shot her alittle bit but so far so good. Whats nice about a 1911 if it's not just right alot of things out there that you can do to the old girl LOL. Good Luck with yours snowman


----------



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

That's a beautiful gun, snowman. I just bought a LOADED Springfield 1911 in stainless and I love it. I'm still waiting for my waiting period to end before I pick it up(6 more days). I just fired my friends' Springer this past Tuesday and ,WOW! It is the Cadillac of 1911's. I'm just curious why you chose S&W over Springfield?


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words. I understand what you guys see in that Springer Loaded...what a nice gun. Like I said, a month ago I was pretty sure this purchase would be a Springfield.

To answer your question SIGCrazie, first let me say that even I don't really consider this answer completely satisfactory...but here goes. Two weeks ago I went to a local gun shop on a mission to find my 1911. They had a few, and among them was a Springfield "Trophy Match" which I thought was gorgeous. After caressing the beauty I asked to see the S&W. I really felt drawn to the Smith; I loved the Novak sights and even liked those rubber grips. Unfortunately that model had one of those accessory rails which I have absolutely no use for on this gun, so I passed on it. I started reading up on the S&W on this board, gunblast.com, etc. and liked what I kept hearing. Anyway, I had business that took me near Charlotte yesterday so I swung by the Bass Pro Shops and the little guy followed me home. :mrgreen:

Honestly, it was just a choice between the two that had to be made one way or the other. Having read up on the S&W I was satisfied that it was a quality gun. Of course that "Loaded" seems to have a truck load of fans, so I have no doubt it's fantastic as well.

I'm just glad to finally be a member of this Honorable Order of JMB. :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes sir Mr.Snowman you couldn't have gone wrong with either one. It was a win deal for you. I been thinking for a long time on my next one being a SF Mil-Spec but revolvers keep getting in myway. I am a old Dinosaur and grew up with a revolver and I have deep passion for the old ones. Good shooting.


----------



## SIGCrazie (May 9, 2007)

Snowman, I was just curious and thanks for the reply. I'm new to the 1911s myself and the SA loaded is my first 1911 (and it won't be the last). Now, you have me looking at the S&Ws. The other 1911s I was looking at was the Kimbers and, of course, the SIG GSRs. The most important thing is that you are happy with what you got. Again, it's a beautiful gun.:smt023


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Baldy said:


> Yes sir Mr.Snowman you couldn't have gone wrong with either one. It was a win deal for you. I been thinking for a long time on my next one being a SF Mil-Spec but revolvers keep getting in myway. I am a old Dinosaur and grew up with a revolver and I have deep passion for the old ones. Good shooting.


I understand what you mean; my autos now outnumber my revolvers 3-2, so the only logical move is to buy another wheelgun. :mrgreen:

Seriously, if I may begin to think about it, my next purchase might be a Ruger .44 mag. It won't be anytime soon, but what's the harm in dreaming?

:smt1099


----------



## res1b3uq (Jul 3, 2006)

*It's a sickness*

I have 4 1911 style pistols. The S&W is really tempting. I have admired them from afar. My last purchase, however, was an old Colt revolver. Made in ----1911.:mrgreen:


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

You won't get better Customer Service IMHO than with S&W !! That's pretty important as the pistol begins to wear and might need some care someday.

I was bitten by the 1911 bug big time ......... but not having a lot of money to spend lead me down another path that I think is unique to the 1911 design.

I now look for "low end" model 1911's like NORINCO ......... and finding one that meets my technical requirements - I buy it. Then I spend the next 2 or 3 months re-building every part of the gun. When I am done, I send it out to have a "Melonite" finish added........... and Vola ....a 1911 that looks [almost] and more importantly - shoots like a Wilson Combat !

This method gives you the added hobby of pistol building, but I use that term rather loosely, since you are mostly hand fitting quality parts made by top Manufacturers - so you are not really building or making anything.

I mean what other pistol design allows you to completely re-build the gun with different parts to give it an entirely different look. The Norinco is made from some of the hardest Pistol steel on this planet [ series 5100 alloy ] . Forged Slide and excellent barrels. You just have to look for ones that were fitted properly [ or close enough ] from the factory - so the slide , frame and barrel [upper lugs] are in great shape. The rest of the pistol, you can get rid of IMHO. The one I just recently bought [ less than $300] had a lot of bluing loss on the frame, most buyers wouldn't have given this gun a second look. But when I took the pistol apart and saw prestine barrel lugs - I got excited !!
I just recently fitted this pistol with EGW's excellent angle Bore bushing and it is already shooting "clover leafs" unsupported from 30 feet away. I have yet to replace the entire ignition set just yet -- waiting for the parts to arrive.

My point : you don't have to start with a "pretty" gun right from the get go [ when working with the 1911 design ] you can very easily make the gun your own with a little learning and practice fitting parts. Not hard to do -really ! It will take a novice about 3 months of reading to get up to speed on the 1911 design -enough to know how and why it works. Working with your hands is something you are either good at or NOT.

JF.


----------



## Gila Jorge (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice looking gun....I wnet with a Les Baer Premier Carry for my first and 
a NightHawk Talon Bob-Tail commander for my second...still breaking them
in...but neither have bobbled yet...really do like this design...no wonder it
is considered a classic...next want to get BHP 9mm to complete the Browning
era guns....


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

You are evil!!!

I've been looking at 1911 for a while now. Now I want one even more! Congrats on the purchase.


----------

